# New to Planted Tanks



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi I am thinking about getting a couple plants for my 5 gallon tank. I like short plants and mosses. Since my tank isnt very high, I could only use a couple small/medium tall plants but I could cover part of the floor. Anyway, I have gravel in my tank so could I put one of those food pellets under the gravel and then place the roots of the plant over it so that it has nutrients? Also, I will quarentine the plants for about 3 days and take off any snails I see. If I dont catch them all and I find some in my tank, will my platties eat them and will my Otocinclus eat them? Also, so all I need for a planted tank is light, the food pills to put under the roots, and of course the plants. Is that all? If you have some more useful info for me that would be awesome thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like java moss and java fern tied to a rock or piece of driftwood. Both of those need low light levels and no ferts, but they don't like to be buried. I'd be afraid to fertilize a 5 gallon tank just because its so small and easy to foul the water. Low-light plants are very easy, other plants can be very demanding (CO2, high-light, ferts). Take the time to research plants before bringing them home. Dipping plants in bleach, salt, or potassium permanganate solution is more likely to stop snails than QT or inspection (snail eggs are nearly invisible). There should be instructions for plant dips somewhere on the web. Platies will eat snails, if you crush them, but they can't break the shells themselves.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

As emc said, Java Fern is probably the best you could get. It doesn't really need any care, just low-medium lighting and no fertilizer. Moss balls are also good, I added a couple to my 10g and they are doing great, don't really need any attention at all just light. Good for decoration also.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishy:) said:


> Anyway, I have gravel in my tank so could I put one of those food pellets under the gravel and then place the roots of the plant over it so that it has nutrients?


Fs:

I believe that you are referring to root tabs and yes these will work but may not be necessary.




Fishy:) said:


> Also, I will quarentine the plants for about 3 days and take off any snails I see. If I dont catch them all and I find some in my tank, will my platties eat them and will my Otocinclus eat them?


A three day quarantine will not assure you of snail riddance and your other fish will not eat them.

Proper feeding quantity will help control them.

Loaches will control them.




Fishy:) said:


> Also, so all I need for a planted tank is light, the food pills to put under the roots, and of course the plants. Is that all?


You will need liquid or dry fertilizers and I prefer dry fertilizers.

TR


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok thank you. I can only shop at petsmart(I may make an exception for the plants). Here are the things I am thinking of getting, please check out the site to make sure its good.

Jungle Labs Plant Food Tabs:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753407

Now check this site out and see if I need any of these liquids:
http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2769136&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2769136&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Live+Plant+Care

Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishy:) said:


> Ok thank you. I can only shop at petsmart(I may make an exception for the plants). Here are the things I am thinking of getting, please check out the site to make sure its good.


Fs:

I am not familiar with plant tabs but I know of no reason not to try the ones which you referenced.

I recommend the Seachem Flourish as you are going with liquid ferts
BUT
please note that Flourish contains only micronutrients.

If your plants do not do good you will need to add magnesium and potassium.


TR


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Um can I just get plant food tabs?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Since you are going with low light slow growing plants, then I would just get a single liquid fert. Yes plants do need lots of nutrients, but a few slow growing ones won't make very much of a demand. How many nitrates do you have out of your tap? It will help with picking what ferts you need.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishy:) said:


> Um can I just get plant food tabs?


Fs:

No.

You will need ferts in your tank water.

TR


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

jones57742 said:


> Fs:
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Why? Plant food tabs give them nutrients.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishy:) said:


> Why? Plant food tabs give them nutrients.


Fs:

I believe, via experience, that a substantial nutrient intake occurs through the plants' leaves.

TR


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Well how about I get them the food tabs and if they start looking bad Ill get the liquid nutrients. how bout that?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

start with no ferts and feed if they look bad.


----------

